# We've got legs!!



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

The "huge" leuc tad has popped back legs! This is my 7 year olds tad, and he's literally jumping up and down. Hopefully he makes it through the rest of the process fine!  Sorry for the horrible pic, lighting in the house is terrible, and my lenses just don't cut it for macro shots!


----------



## JrayJ (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice! Congrats.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

7 Years? how did you manage to keep it that long?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

The tads not 7 years old! The child that the tad was given to is 7 years old! Kudos to you for getting the kids involved!


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

O.... shhhhhh I knew that... anyway I hope he makes it... would be awesome to get a big lec then breed them to bigger until they are Pac Man size muhahahaha then pinkie mice here we come ^^


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

LOL thanks 
I try to keep the kids very involved, and I think they spend as much time as I do looking in the 2 vivs watching the "crazy blue ones" as they call it  Its' been a fun and educational thing for all of us


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm jumping back into the hobby after a 4/5 year hiatus. My son, Frogboy, (his dendro name...wife wouldn't let me name him that!), is very excited and hands on. My daughter, 14, rolls her eyes and says, "Not the frogs again!". Ahh, for the good ole days, before she began morphing!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats! I remember my first metamorphosing tads with fondness and now (some 2000 tads later) still wonder at the whole transformative process each and every time (well, mostly each and every time!). Good luck with the wee one.

Richard.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

TY- It's very enjoyable including the little ones in this


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

More pics- he's getting the bumps for his front legs.









And here's a pic of the 3 tads together again-


----------



## Almog (Sep 27, 2010)

Congratz!

It looks very big indeed, and i have to ask - are the legs properly sized? seems a bit small to me, but most likely i'm mistaken.

Keep on the good rearing


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Kim,

Do have indian almond leaf in there with them? The water looks "too clean".....maybe it's the drinking glass. Makes me thirsty.

Tadpoles actually do better in algae coated, "dirty looking" water.

The leaf is pretty important too....IMO


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Phil, yep- I had just cleaned the water! I didn't put the leaves back in so I could get some clean pics. They now have their leaves and tadpole bites back! I did throw in a bit of algae wafer for each of them too. 
The big guy eats all his food with in a day or two, the other 2 generally seem to take longer to eat. I've been cleaning the water once a week...

Does it have to be indian almond leaves? I don't know what they look like, and I thought the leaves that were in the cups I bought them in looked more like oak leaves?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

how big is the tad? centimeters, inches?


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

From tip of head to tip tail he's about 1 3/4 inches long


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Indian Almond leaves are really superiour to other leaves but you could use oak and some others I supposed. The almond leave has tannins that are important anti fungal agents.

The tads enjoy the biofilm that collects on the leaf and they also chew up the actual leaf as well. Some big tads can go thru a leaf slice in a short period of time.

Some sponsers have them in stock...if not....eBay has em.

indian almond leaves items - Get great deals on Pet Supplies, oak leaves items on eBay.com!

I almost never change my tad water. At the most, I use a turkey baster to suck up the detritus and waste...and even then....only occasionally. If the sides of the tadpole container are continually algea coated - even better !


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Indian Almond leaves are really superiour to other leaves but you could use oak and some others I supposed. The almond leave has tannins that are important anti fungal agents.
> 
> The tads enjoy the biofilm that collects on the leaf and they also chew up the actual leaf as well. Some big tads can go thru a leaf slice in a short period of time.
> 
> ...


Got it, thanks for the advice Phil  I was trying to keep the containers clear so the kids could see the tads developing easier- I didnt realize it could actual be taking away some of the benefits to the tads. I will order some of the leaves as well. The 2 smaller guys have a lot left of theirs.

After looking at the leaves they do look like indian almond.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

A lot of people obsess with wanting ultra clean or constant reverse osmosis water for tads and it really inhibits their growth and development. Think about how they are raised in brom axils, water holding nuts, pods and every other shallow pool. Lots of dirt, algae, dead insects....all sorts of goodies. It really helps them grow.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> A lot of people obsess with wanting ultra clean or constant reverse osmosis water for tads and it really inhibits their growth and development. Think about how they are raised in brom axils, water holding nuts, pods and every other shallow pool. Lots of dirt, algae, dead insects....all sorts of goodies. It really helps them grow.


That's true! I was just using spring water, but yeah I can get a bit OCD  
I'll let the little guys alone and hopefully the little ones grow faster then.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Put a small aquarium peeble in each cup too. Rocks are good algae stations too.

Leaf slices are important for another reason.....tadpoles have built in defense modes of hiding under leaves to feel secure as so many "things from above" eat them. I would think no leaf cover and such a plain environment really stresses them out.....


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

I get that.
They were only out from under their leaves for about 5 min while I cleaned them then took pics.
I'll drop a pebble in each cup too. Thanks again for the suggestions


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

14 days after back legs popped-








Should be soon!


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

4 hours later- I can't wait to show my kids in the morning!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Very cool....I saw one of my Leucs struggling to pop it's fronts and it looked like it was trying to get out of a straight jacket...literally.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

LOL.
Well this guy has his one front leg out, the other is still stuck....

This tad is the same size as my froglet that has been OOW for around 11 weeks.
The other 2 tads never really grew in size!


----------

